# Enclosure size for a 2 in 1 Blue Breaker / Kliche Mini?



## Alchemy Audio (Mar 9, 2019)

Hello all. I have a customer request for this build. No effects order switcher. Just the two circuits, 3PDT on / off + LED for both. Any idea what size enclosure I'll need?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 9, 2019)

1590XX / 1790NS Enclosure - Bare Aluminum & Powder Coat
					

Fit more guts in your guitar pedal, ham radio, or other project builds with the amply sized 1590XX Hammond aluminum clone enclosure. Measures 145 x 121 x 40mm.




					lovemyswitches.com
				




I would use this


----------



## Robert (Mar 9, 2019)

Two 125B layouts fit perfectly in a 1590XX.





(and three fit rather nicely in a 1590DD)


----------



## Alchemy Audio (Mar 10, 2019)

Perfect! Thanks to you both!


----------



## jrios001 (Mar 10, 2019)

Do you plan on selling the faceplate for the phaser?


----------



## Alchemy Audio (Mar 21, 2019)

Finished!


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## zgrav (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice clean build.  : ^ )


----------

